# A reblued US&S...



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

I bought this .45 last weekend and I am going to send it to Bill Adair and have him work his work his magic on it!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*Won't that kill the "collector" value if you re-finish it?*


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Won't that kill the "collector" value if you re-finish it?*


It has already be reblued once with a bright shiny blue. Bill will restore it to a bead blasted Du Lite blue like it was originally!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*I see....*



John Holbrook said:


> It has already be reblued once with a bright shiny blue. Bill will restore it to a bead blasted Du Lite blue like it was originally!!!!


....than it's a little dead...I'm sure a hundred years from now, no one will care that it was re-blued by Bill...lovely piece, I might add.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

John Holbrook said:


>


You sure do have some nice 45's John. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

John you done it again. It's a beauty.


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

*Us&s*

John thats a great 1911 45 As you may know swissvale is a small little town just out side of Pittsburgh Pa. And US&S made all kind of Rail Road equipment. Back when PGH steel mills roared. With many mills along our three rivers. Now oniy a few are still running. But a lot of the PGH steel helped in the war effort.We are very proud of our town and its history. And we love ou Pittsburgh Steelers Super Bowl Champs! Once again Go Steelers Moses


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

John Holbrook said:


> I bought this .45 last weekend and I am going to send it to Bill Adair and have him work his work his magic on it!!!


John:

As between Bill Adair and Turnbull, I assume that you prefer Mr. Adair? I have an early 4 digit Commercial model that needs restoration in a very bad way and am trying to decide who to send her to.


----------

